# What is your Opinion of how a b13 handles?



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

He wassup Fellow Nisomomanians...I was just wandering what is your opinion with the b13 chassis potential of handling.... From your expierice Rate It from


:hal: IT IS fUKIN gooD :thumbup:gOoD....sLOPPY :cheers: , OR sUKASS :loser:


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> He wassup Fellow Nisomomanians...I was just wandering what is your opinion with the b13 chassis potential of handling.... From your expierice Rate It from
> 
> 
> :hal: IT IS fUKIN gooD :thumbup:gOoD....sLOPPY :cheers: , OR sUKASS :loser:


I have the E model, so I don't have anti-roll bars (not yet), but I have the stiffest suspension of all the models. Steering is somewhat pin-point, but it is made worse because of the rolling involved. It's fun though, I love it, seeing my passengers trying to hold onto something while turning, and it kinda gets you into that low position racing feel. hahahaahahaa

Like they said in the Car and Driver Magazine about the SE-R, '...it rolls like a wallowing pig in mud...' Very true. (I think they said something of that sort).

From your 'ratings' I would say it is sloppy. :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, despite it's downfalls such as the body roll, i have to admit, the car is fairly neutral, it has understeer at high speeds, but that's normal with a fwd car. i havent even begun to push my car to the limits because i dont trust it, i know that my drivers rear shock is blown, and when it bottoms out, it does it REALLY violently. but, from a few of the back roads up here, it's nice, and as with all cars, the potential lies in how much money you throw in it, but i think with some decent shocks and good springs, it would be a lot better, also, any sort of body stiffening would definately help this car perform well


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> He wassup Fellow Nisomomanians...I was just wandering *what is your opinion with the b13 chassis potential of handling....* From your expierice Rate It from
> 
> 
> :hal: IT IS fUKIN gooD :thumbup:gOoD....sLOPPY :cheers: , OR sUKASS :loser:


For a FWD car? F*cking excellent. All of these combos, the major options off the top of my head, properly installed and tweaked, will make it handle on rails. All of these scenarios would be very good to excellent on the street, autocross, or outing to the track.

First, 15" (or 16") lightweight wheel/tire combination, sticky-ass rubber.

1) AGX/Hyperco, FSTB, RSTB, Progress RSB. Relatively inexpensive, and very effective. 

2) Shortened Koni's/Hyperco, FSTB, RSTB, Progress RSB. Better, and extra hunk of cash for the Koni's. Perhaps the ultimate "set it and forget it" street suspension.

3) Ground Control coilovers/whatever spring at whatever rate. FSTB, RSTB, Progress RSB. 

4) Tein coilovers. FSTB, RSTB, Progress RSB. 

5) Progress full suspension. BAD-ASS. The make coilovers, RSB, FSB, LCA brace. Totally track worthy, road race ready. Awesome.

6) After that you get into esoteric big freakin' dollar RACE only setups. "Custom valved double inverted titanium coated blah, blah, blah..."

How much do you want to spend, and how well do you want your car to handle?

2 cents


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

The B13, no matter what the model (besides most likely the SE-R) was designed for comfort. The spring rates on all the models is about 110 lb*in. SE-Rs get slightly stiffer struts and thicker stabilizer bars. The ride is plush and actually feels pretty good for an economy car that's over 12 years old. But don't expect to be ripping off corners with it.

I have the Hyperco/AGX setup on my car, and this thing is a vast improvement in terms of handling. The suspension is much firmer, but not as harsh as one might expect from a 200% increase in firmness. This suspension was a plus for me because the stock ride would blow around a lot on the highway, especially on windy days or in the wind tunnel of a truck. The Hypercos/AGX really help the car stay planted.


----------



## Nickspeed571 (May 10, 2005)

I autocross my car. I love the way it handles. Needs more power. Handling that now.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbup: hmmmmm..it's nice to know......That sentra does have a sloppy handling and that is true for it being stcok...With my b13Ser even with ebachi springs its still kind of sloppy going from left to right. But handling on curved corners is pretty good....I have pushed my car to its limit on country roads that has hills to turns and it is pretty scary at times when alot of understeer comes in "very Scary" but on my rate it is good, It is a Fun as car.......I wonder if Best motoring in Japan could built a b13 sunny and race it through the touge and wonder if it is better than a Honda?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

a stock one with worn suspension is shitty or one with Tokicos and sportlines is crappy. If you have the coilovers, the Energy control arm bushings, strut bars front and rear, adjustable progressive sway bars, and throw in a Autopower roll bar inside, it fells quite stiff and good. turn in is good, get pillowball mounts with camber adjust and it turns real crisp. But if you do this with any car, it should do well! I like the 4 wheel independent suspension, but the travel sucks and you can't lower these unless you get motivational shortened struts and koni inserts. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Nickspeed571 (May 10, 2005)

Bump up the rear pressure 5lbs and watch the understeer start to fade. Gets to be a handful.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Stock has too much roll. The fastest I ever turned on stock GA suspension was at 40 and the car oversteered like hell. Had to countersteer a lot, but the rear sliding felt fun. Now, with the eibach sportlines and and gr2s, there is less body roll and more understeer. It almost eliminated oversteering on hard turns. I love how it drives now since I can turn at 40 without sliding my car's rear.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*b13 handling*

My old 93xe had almost nuetral handling with very slight oversteer. My mods were fairly simple> se-r oem springs a bit stiffer than stock xe's/se-r f&r sway bars with ES bushings,kyb gr-2 struts,front/rear strut tower bars and a 15" wheel/tire combo. That car was a blast going into on/off ramps. The b13 can handle pretty good when set up the right way...


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

TRUE TURE TRUE, SER HAs a quick response because of its lightweight body, it has lots of potential through touges and country roads and autocrossing

b13 chassis KICKS ass....I think they are even better then b14 and b15 chassis in my opinion......


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> TRUE TURE TRUE, SER HAs a quick response because of its lightweight body, it has lots of potential through touges and country roads and autocrossing
> 
> b13 chassis KICKS ass....I think they are even better then b14 and b15 chassis in my opinion......



Independent suspension rocks..


----------



## Nickspeed571 (May 10, 2005)

It off-roads pretty good.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

wildmanee said:


> Independent suspension rocks..


 True that b13's rock,i do miss mine sometimes. My b15 handles pretty good stock with the help of the oem 16" wheel/tire combo. But the rear beam axle needs a little help in the body roll dept., that will be taking care of when i get the nismo rear sway bar.


----------



## novascotia nx (Feb 18, 2003)

the handling in my nx got me out of alot of trouble, Good car for compacts in that way. That car and drive test were they come on fast then have to cut a turn hard to get though pilons then come stait again. Had to do that while driving cause someone pulling out of there driveway onto a fast section on a backroad, needless to say it cut hard then cut back to stay on the road and yea its a great handling car.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

sentrapower93 said:


> True that b13's rock,i do miss mine sometimes. My b15 handles pretty good stock with the help of the oem 16" wheel/tire combo. But the rear beam axle needs a little help in the body roll dept., that will be taking care of when i get the nismo rear sway bar.


B15 and "handles pretty good stock" should not be in the same sentence, at least when talking about a GXE or lower model. 

There is soooooooooo much body roll in these cars it's not even funny. And the understeer...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

This thread is about how a b13 handles so i don't wanna thread jack. That being said my 06 1.8 SE comes with 16" wheels/tires i know the firestones aint the best tires, but i like the way my car handles.


----------



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

sentrapower93 said:


> This thread is about how a b13 handles so i don't wanna thread jack. That being said my 06 1.8 SE comes with 16" wheels/tires i know the firestones aint the best tires, but i like the way my car handles.


B13 se-r's can be on rails if you get a good setup, they've done great at autocross many times


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I also have to add that the B13's turning circles are one of the tightest. The steering is also very soft and easy compared to some sport compacts such as my friend's rsx-s. This great handling saved my life and my car today. Some lady in a jeep cherokee decided to switch lanes without looking at her blind-spot. I had to brake really hard so that I wouldn't get hit and I was able to turn quickly to the left side gutter of the two lane street. If the car was wider and didn't turn that quick, I doubt I would be relieved about the outcome of the incident. Thanks to the compact size and great handling of the sentra


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

jharris1 said:


> The B13, no matter what the model (besides most likely the SE-R) was designed for comfort. The spring rates on all the models is about 110 lb*in. SE-Rs get slightly stiffer struts and thicker stabilizer bars. The ride is plush and actually feels pretty good for an economy car that's over 12 years old. But don't expect to be ripping off corners with it.
> 
> I have the Hyperco/AGX setup on my car, and this thing is a vast improvement in terms of handling. The suspension is much firmer, but not as harsh as one might expect from a 200% increase in firmness. This suspension was a plus for me because the stock ride would blow around a lot on the highway, especially on windy days or in the wind tunnel of a truck. The Hypercos/AGX really help the car stay planted.


what are Hyperco/AGX ? it makes me nervous when my car is all over the place on the highway.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i only have k-sport suspension as of right now. i havnt had any good tires on yet (crap all seasons from walmart and now snows) and my steering rack has become super sloppy and i will be replacing everything in the steering system in a few weeks.

then i will be putting yokohama es 100's on my b14 wheels, then a RSTB, front LCA brace from whiteline, fender braces from an sr forum vender along with his 4 point harness bar, then some chassis foaming. after i do all of this chassis stiffening i think my car will be like a bloody squerl on crack drinking a red bull.


----------

